

CA Proposes Terrible Bill to Ban All Unlicensed Bitcoin Businesses - peter123
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150310/15522730277/california-proposes-bill-to-ban-all-unlicensed-bitcoin-businesses-without-even-defining-what-that-means.shtml

======
aminok
I guarantee this was lobbied for by existing payment companies.

